# Anyone leave their knives at work?



## sidey (Jan 30, 2022)

I never ever do; every time I leave work I treat it as though I’ll not be going back, only leave my clogs in a locker. 

I’ve just realised after a long weekend that Holy F”#$ I left my konosuke MM at work…

I’m fully expecting to get in at 6 tomorrow morning to find it both rusted and chipped by some donkey using it in the prep kitchen for god knows what. 

Wish me luck, I’ll keep you updated!


----------



## stringer (Jan 30, 2022)

Depends on the knife. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 31, 2022)

My cleavers, wisks, large items kept in locked in drawer at my work station. 

My gyuto, Deba, yanagiba's leave in a roll in my locker combination lock. On day off take knives home.


----------



## sidey (Jan 31, 2022)

Oh to have a lockable space of my own in the kitchen! 
As breakfast and staff chef in a hotel I regularly moonlight in other peoples’ sections… do have my dedicated reach-ins in the back. 

Great news though, I found it un-abused on top of the blast chiller… there is a god!


----------



## Perverockstar (Mar 16, 2022)

I have my knife roll in my locker. Of course I use a lock.

My beater is in the kitchen with a knife guard.


----------



## M1k3 (Mar 16, 2022)

I leave some of my knives at work. My 2 HSC's come home with me daily. I do let a coworker borrow 1 for "prime rib night" that spends the night though.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 16, 2022)

sidey said:


> Oh to have a lockable space of my own in the kitchen!
> As breakfast and staff chef in a hotel I regularly moonlight in other peoples’ sections… do have my dedicated reach-ins in the back.
> 
> Great news though, I found it un-abused on top of the blast chiller… there is a god!
> ...


This reminds me of stewards deep cleaning during slow period. Found knives on top of chill boxes. Better keep edge garde on it don't want to get cut reaching for them.


----------



## Ericfg (Mar 17, 2022)

No lockable storage at my gig so the box goes in my car's trunk every evening.


----------



## MattPike4President (Mar 17, 2022)

I work two jobs so I have to bring my stuff home with me in order to get it to the next place, but even when I was just at one place I always took the toolbox home when I left. Never seemed like much trouble and it saves any worrying about knife gore/theft


----------



## daveb (Mar 17, 2022)

I would leave a bag overnight in my office until..... One day a Heiji sugi grew legs and hasn't been seen since. (It's particularly galling that no one in the building would have any idea what the knife was, what it was used for and is now probably in someone's drawer chipped to hell - and yes I offered a no questions asked reward.)

Now the roll lives in my truck and only comes out when I need it.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Mar 18, 2022)

I have in some kitchens, not in my current one usually because there isn’t really space, although maybe in the office.

At one restaurant, where it was known that any weird or fancy or cool or expensive looking knife was probably mine, the young prep guys went into the basement prep room where I had been working but stepped out to get some supplies from a cooler. I overheard them talking, facing a table with one of my knives on it and away from the door: “you think these things are like a Horcrux? Will he sense it if you touch one? Does it summon him, haha?” So I entered the room very quietly and as one reached for the knife, directly behind his ear… ”ahem. What’s up, guys?”


----------



## LewRob80 (Mar 18, 2022)

In my kitchen we have a large tool box/ organizer, with drawers similar to the Snap-on ones. Each cook gets a dedicated drawer for knives and everyone including myself leaves them there. Very much trust based but even my younger cooks are getting into knives and trust to leave them as we all take great care. Small team with only 6 people including myself


----------



## mk4pi (Mar 18, 2022)

daveb said:


> Now the roll lives in my truck and only comes out when I need it.


That's sound risky as well. I have a rule with cameras and lense for example never leave it in the car in anyway, I assume the same for shinny roll.


----------



## Jville (Mar 19, 2022)

Heck nah, I once forget my knife bag after having a drink or two after work. I drove 35 minutes back to get my bag. I would never leave a knife of great value out. I have a strict bag to board, board to bag policy, no In between.


----------



## adam92 (Mar 23, 2022)

I leave my knives at work, the locker area have the CCTV, restaurant open 7 days so I think there's no problem, I only take my knives home when I day off.


----------



## Se1ryu (Jul 13, 2022)

I leave my knives at work where the CCTV can see. I also lock my knife bag because someone used my knife when I was off work before. I leave all my sharpening stone and other stuff also. I did this because If something is missing I can Cek the CCTV also I know where they live. Lol


----------



## Bolt Thrower (Sep 16, 2022)

I leave my knife roll at work unless I want to take my knives home to sharpen them on my off days. Most kitchens I've worked at I wouldn't, but where I am now there's 5 knife rolls for each of the chefs here, and everyone respects their co-workers tools. It's nice not having to lug it back and forth from my car every day.


----------



## YumYumSauce (Sep 17, 2022)

Only by accident. Happened to leave mine today at work, think it walked with a cleaner. Barely an hr passed when I got home and noticed and asked my chef to take a look. Said he didnt see it. It was a Gesshin Gengetsu 240 mm semi-stainless


----------



## Ruppertsreef (Sep 17, 2022)

I leave my knives at work. We have lockers as well as designated spots on a storage shelf for our personal stuff like mio pills and other stuff. I have perm car vinyl wrapped on my tongs and a few other items so everyone knows the green ones are mine don’t touch


----------



## Se1ryu (Sep 17, 2022)

YumYumSauce said:


> Only by accident. Happened to leave mine today at work, think it walked with a cleaner. Barely an hr passed when I got home and noticed and asked my chef to take a look. Said he didnt see it. It was a Gesshin Gengetsu 240 mm semi-stainless


Leave your knife bag where the CCTV at. Thats what I did. Lucky I've never lost a single knife.


----------



## YumYumSauce (Sep 17, 2022)

Good news! My knife was safe tucked away in the lowboy. Someone mustve looked out since I remember being the last cook out as the cleaners were coming in. Good to know theres good people out there since knives have gone missing overnight


----------



## YumYumSauce (Sep 17, 2022)

Se1ryu said:


> Leave your knife bag where the CCTV at. Thats what I did. Lucky I've never lost a single knife.



That's a great idea. I dont leave my tools at work except by accident tho.


----------



## Se1ryu (Sep 17, 2022)

YumYumSauce said:


> That's a great idea. I dont leave my tools at work except by accident tho.


I wish I could take home all my equipment. It's too much to take home every day since I have big bag full of knives and accessories, also around 6-7 whetstones, stone holder, bridge, strops that I left in the restaurant. Lucky there are 12 CCTVs in the restaurant, so no one dares to take my knives because I can see and playback the CCTVs at anytime


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 17, 2022)

I used to at my last job. I had a locker.

My new place doesn't have an open locker for me to use. And the Chef's office is always open... And there's always someone around (big hotel).


----------

